# My new fishing partner Sam



## jigster60 (Sep 24, 2009)

I got a new fishing partner ! 
When I retired, I could hardly wait to spend time enjoying my favorite pastime -- bass fishing. I got my own little fishing boat and tried to get my wife to join me, but she just never liked fishing.

Finally, one day at the Bait & Tackle Shop, I got to talking to Sam, the shop owner, who it turned out loves bass fishing as much as I do. We quickly became fishing buddies. As I said, the wife doesn't care about fishing. She not only refuses to join us, but she always complains that I spend too much time fishing.

A few weeks ago, Sam and I had the best fishing trip ever. Not only did I catch the most beautiful bass you've ever seen, only a few minutes later Sahttps://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm294/marschall_2008/th_sam.jpgm must have caught his twin brother!

So I took a picture of Sam holding up the two nice bass that we caught and showed the picture to the wife hoping that maybe she'd get interested. Instead she says she doesn't want me to go fishing at all anymore! And she wants me to sell the boat! I think she just doesn't like to see me enjoying myself.

What would you do? Tell the wife to forget it and continue my hobby or quit fishing and sell the boat as she insists?


----------



## jigster60 (Sep 24, 2009)

OOps ..heres the picture of Sam and the fish we caught.... https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm294/marschall_2008/th_sam.jpg


----------



## Jim (Sep 24, 2009)

:LOL2:


----------



## wasilvers (Sep 24, 2009)

:wink:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Sep 25, 2009)

:mrgreen:


----------



## DocWatson (Sep 25, 2009)

Which one did you catch ??? :wink:


----------



## river_wolf (Sep 25, 2009)

And what bait shop do you hang out at???????? :LOL2:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 25, 2009)

*KEEP YOUR FISHING HOBBY!!!* :LOL2:


----------



## KMixson (Sep 25, 2009)

Those are some nice keepers. How big are they? What are the measurements? What is the weight? BTW, The fish do not look too bad either.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2009)

river_wolf said:


> And what bait shop do you hang out at???????? :LOL2:




Yeah, Spill the boo...I mean beans, Where is this bait shop? =P~ :mrgreen:


----------



## river_wolf (Sep 25, 2009)

Bubba said:


> river_wolf said:
> 
> 
> > And what bait shop do you hang out at???????? :LOL2:
> ...


 :lol: 

All for a "Tin Boats" meeting at the bait shop????? :lol:


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2009)

river_wolf said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > river_wolf said:
> ...




Just tell me when and where. :LOL2: :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 25, 2009)

I have fished with Sam - and those are not buoys


----------



## river_wolf (Sep 25, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> I have fished with Sam - and those are not buoys



No, just navigational markers....


----------



## Bubba (Sep 25, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> I have fished with Sam - and those are not buoys



Not even flotation devices? :? :roflmao:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 25, 2009)

Sam has put on some clothing since she was first photographed about 10 years ago. :wink:


----------



## angry Bob (Sep 25, 2009)

Dang these old eyes. I think someone needs to blow that pic up so I can see it better. :mrgreen:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 25, 2009)

angry Bob said:


> Dang these old eyes. I think someone needs to blow that pic up so I can see it better. :mrgreen:



Trust me.. that bikini is photoshopped to give her a bit of modesty and the original is quite a bit larger picture. :mrgreen:


----------



## poolie (Sep 26, 2009)

I must be clicking on the wrong link. I did'nt notice any fish in that picture :roll:


----------

